# Help with Sabatier?



## jennyfell55 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm hoping to find some information about the knife I was given for Christmas. I was told it's a Sabatier and that it's old, but I'm having problems deciphering any more about it. I understand that there were several different makers that used the Sabatier name, so at least figuring out which maker would be nice, and approximate age would be amazing!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/jennyfell55/Misc/Sabatier001.jpg Overall

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/jennyfell55/Misc/Sabatier002.jpg Left side blade

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/jennyfell55/Misc/Sabatier003.jpg Left side handle

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/jennyfell55/Misc/Sabatier004.jpg Right side blade

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/jennyfell55/Misc/Sabatier005.jpg Right side handle

Thank you so much!

~Jenny


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No way to tell for sure.  The handles are ebony and the basic profile, with the full finger guard, aluminum "bolster," and rivited handles means they're most likely post war; especially if you consider condition.  They don't show much use, haven't been sharpened very much, the profiles are still intact, the handles aren't cracking but are very, very dirty.  They appear to have been stored dirty.

Because there's no marking on the handle, my guess is that they're either not very old or were made OEM by one of the major Sabatier companies for an importer like Cuisine de France.  An awful lot of K-Sabatiers came into the country that way... But so did Lions, "V"s, and some others.  I don't know enough about your particular knife to offer an opinion.

It really doesn't matter though.  Clean the gunk out of the rivet holes with steam and brushing, oil the heck out of the handles, shine up the blades with baking soda and a Scotch-Brite, sharpen it well, and use it joyously -- that's what it's for. 

Good luck,

BDL


----------



## jennyfell55 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ebony? I noticed the modern ones seem to be a black plastic of some sort. I'm no good at identifying grain but these are definitely some sort of brown wood...


----------

